# Sticky  ATV Insurance. Official thread.



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/16503-atv-insurance.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/6031-what-insurance.html

2 existing threads for reference. All other questions/coments can be added here.

I have Alfa. It's fairly cheap. But I've never had to use it (thankfully) For any reason on the atv. But I have it just In case


----------

